# accuracy check - just for fun mind you -



## ChuckMiller (Mar 4, 2008)

48 hours ago I fully wound my Night Train, Alligator, and Seamaster Pro 2220. They were sync'd with time.gov and placed crown down and wound back up every 6-10 hours.

Now, 48hrs later, the NT is +18sec, the Gator is -11sec, and the Omega is -6sec.

I think all 3 could stand a tad bit of regulation. The NT should be slowed just a tad and the others boosted. I prefer a watch that runs a hair fast solely because it is easier to correct (just hack the second hand until time catches up).

Now all 3 are resting crown up. We'll see what the next 48 brings.


----------



## ChuckMiller (Mar 4, 2008)

After about 92 hours of observation.

Resting crown down about 48 hours
NT is +9sec/day
Gator is -5sec/day
SMP is -3sec/day

Resting crown up about 44 hours
NT is +6sec/day
Gator is -3sec/day
SMP is -6sec/day

Now all 3 are sitting dial up. I'll look again in 48 hours


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

thanx for keeping us posted Chuck. You'll have some great info to have these babies regulated for you.


----------



## waterbrook (Jan 19, 2008)

Interesting study and results, Chuck. I've been accused of being anal-retentive with some of my pursuits. Maybe I've met my match! Case in point: I've got an ancient T-shirt that I refuse to ditch that says, "Does anal retentive have a hyphen?":-d

One question that begs an answer... how in the world do you keep them off your wrist for so long!

Mitch


----------



## Balldy (Jan 14, 2009)

Just for fun. I am not obsessed, I am not obsessed, I am not obsessed .........

Accuracy test - day 75 on my Ball Aviator. This is not a "controlled test" but an everyday wear it and enjoy it and be interested in the daily variations rather than the absolute accuracy. The results are quite interesting and to me prove it is a "living and breathing" thing.

All I do is wear it all day, store it face up at night and wind/re-set on a Sunday. Daily readings are averaged pr-rata for each 24hr day.

Results so far average 6,2 secs fast

Best day approx 1 sec fast
Worst Day approx 12.5 secs fast

The daily variations are quite dramatic and I am not aware of doing much different (desk job)

I am pretty happy with the + 6.2 average. Once the watch settled down from new the weekly average is coming in at just over 6 secs.

Hope you guys find this interesting

Balldy


----------



## ChuckMiller (Mar 4, 2008)

I keep them off my wrist by having a tritium backup.


----------



## All Balls! (Nov 2, 2007)

ChuckMiller said:


> I keep them off my wrist by having a backup.


 That should be a new thread. "Whats your favorite alternative Back up to your Balls?" and the start would be- "If I'm not wearing my Ball my first go-to is______" and then a pic!


----------



## ChuckMiller (Mar 4, 2008)

ChuckMiller said:


> After about 92 hours of observation.
> 
> Resting crown down about 48 hours
> NT is +9sec/day
> ...


At 9am yesterday all 3 were fully wound and placed dial/face up.

Results:

29hrs 2pm 4/7
Ball Night Train +8sec (+6.5sec/day)
Ball Alligator +17 (+14sec/day)
Omega Seamaster Professional +3 (+2.5sec/day) - best 

Now I need to wear each of them for a full day of activity.


----------



## Chris_L (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought that I had my watch figured out last month but have found another interesting thing.

If I do not adjust anything I lose between 1.5 - 2.0 sec/day. When I adjust the time or date or wind the watch I lose 4-5 sec/day for the first two days and then it works its way back to -1.5 - 2.0 s/day. I end up losing less than one minute per month. I've very happy with the timekeeping and love the little idiosyncrasies.


----------

